# Applet mit Benutzereingabe



## Bruegge (26. Jan 2005)

Hallo!

Ich möchte ein Applet schreiben, bei dem man bestimmte Werte in ein Textfeld eingibt und beim klick auf einen Button soll mit drawOval() ein Kreis gezeichnet werden. Dieser soll den Radius haben, der im Textfeld eingegeben wurde.

Ich habe folgende "Struktur":


```
class meinapplet extends applet implements ActionListener
{

public void zeichnen( graphics gr, int d )
{
  gr.drawOval( 100, 100, d, d );
}

public void actionPerformed( ActionEvent e )
{
  d = Integer.parseInt( txtDurchmesser.getText() );
  zeichnen( d ); // welche Parameter soll ich da übergeben ?
}
```



das klicken auf den Button und so funktioniert auch alles, das Problem ist nur der Aufruf der void zeichnen, ich weiß nicht was ich für den Parameter "graphics gr" übergeben soll!


Danke schonmal im voraus!!


----------



## foobar (26. Jan 2005)

```
this.zeichnen( this.getGraphics(), 100);
```


----------



## Bruegge (26. Jan 2005)

Danke sehr, es funktioniert wunderbar!!  8)  :wink:


----------

